# Camo Caskets



## rafvnrd (Aug 11, 2010)

Check out the camo caskets at www.metrooutdoors.com.  Nothing like "RIC - Rest in Camo.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 11, 2010)

were these the ones at the rama??? man, just cremate me and sprinkle me over a trout stream!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 12, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> were these the ones at the rama??? man, just cremate me and sprinkle me over a trout stream!



I agree. Save your family money.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 12, 2010)

No fuss, no muss...

Have a Kegger in my Honor then - 

Take my ashes to 

1. Smith Lake and 

2. Forestry Road 296 

Then spread them around...  

My two favorite places in the world!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## 8pointduck (Aug 14, 2010)

My wife is going to have my son make me into shotgun shells. I know it will be a lot but they will have a good time shooting me off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2010)

A simple wooden box will be just fine.


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 14, 2010)

I told my wife to mix my ashes with "Vinegar & Water" and ....ahhh nevermind...


----------



## Bamafan4life (Aug 15, 2010)

if i was to go, id want the cheapest funeral there is just dig me a hole and put me in it, its that simple i bealeve everybody will get to see me again someday so why spend thousands of dollars?


----------



## whchunter (Aug 16, 2010)

*Ur i nal*

I already have a Camo Urn.....Well actuallly it's a Camo Ur i nal but I figure it will do just fine to hold my ashes too.


----------



## harley-rider77 (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought I'd seen it all - caskets on walmart.com and now camo caskets


----------



## rasputin (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder if it makes the casket harder to find if they need to exhume.


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 20, 2010)

iT WAS ONLY A MATER OF TIME.................


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 20, 2010)

What, no gun rack?


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 28, 2010)

for all you guys wanting to be creamated and ashes poured out somewhere.  tell the sprinkler not to ask permission if its on government land or close to water. human remains are not allowed to be put in any water. or be put where a run off might take them to water. there is a lot of red tape, so tell them  to take you to your favorite spot and drop you off. my sister ran into this a few years ago when her son died.  she waited a year and had a private ceremony.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 6, 2010)

makes about as much sense as bling rims on an SUV, but if it floats your boat, go for it....keeps somebody employed.


----------



## Joe Moran (Oct 7, 2010)

I think they're cool!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 7, 2010)

Is there any gadget that at least some hunters won't spend money on?  Apparently not.


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 9, 2010)

*Ya gotta have a sense of humor*

About 40 yrs ago in Miami Beach all the hotels sewage was put in the Gulf by sewage lines.  The problem they found is that the Gulf moves several hundred yards further depending on the seasons.  They ran the lines when it was the closes in to shore.  That created a problem when the Gulf moved out the sewage moved in. Cutting to the chase a getting back to the post I had a coversation with mom and dad one day back then.  They both said they wanted to be creamated and buryied at sea.  You have got to know where this is going, I suggested when dad was gone.......Go to a hotel in Miami beach and flush him down the toilet that would bury him at sea and we would save money not hiring a boat.  Needless to say Dad laughed and Mom was less than happy.


----------

